# Anyone thinking of getting ClearPlex film for your windshield, take a look at this...



## moko (Oct 2, 2018)

This is on a MY19 RS btw, just wanted to share with you what mine looks like after a year.

As you can see, there are spider-web like scratches all over the area, and the top part becomes very foggy.

What brothers me is when driving at night, the scratches are like reflections under traffic or street lights, which makes it very difficult to see.

I talked to the shop where it was installed and they said ClearPlex offers 3 year warranty, so I’ll take it back to have a look next week.

Like PPF, ClearPlex also has a polish that should be used every 3 months to maintain it.


----------



## moko (Oct 2, 2018)

Also, it got hit by a tiny rock last year. When they remove it I will able to tell if it really protected the windshield from getting chipped.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I never liked this type of product. Keep wiper blades clean, wash windshield frequently and no scratches. Cracks do happen.


----------

